# Finding a house to rent without job?



## inkerika (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all,

Our move to Canada is getting closer and closer... we have nothing ready yet, no job, no house etc.
So my question is: How easy is it to rent a house/apartment after landing if you don't have a job? Living in a hostel would be too pricy as you can never predict how long it will take to find employment. We are a family of 5, so would prefer a house.

I have 2 more questions:
Do you need to have a job before you can open a bank account?

and

When landing to Canada, in what form you need to prove that you have enough funds? Do they ask at the airport to see your bank statement etc.? We have the PR visa.

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

inkerika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our move to Canada is getting closer and closer... we have nothing ready yet, no job, no house etc.
> So my question is: How easy is it to rent a house/apartment after landing if you don't have a job? Living in a hostel would be too pricy as you can never predict how long it will take to find employment. We are a family of 5, so would prefer a house.
> ...


Good Luck.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

do you have funds from the sale of a house before you go? or is it savings your taking

If you have plenty of funds you could probably get something to rent but they may want so many months in advance....

and you should have no problem with a bank account as far as i know

what part of canada you going to.


----------



## inkerika (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for your replies!
We are going to Calgary. The thing is that we do not actually have a bank statement at this time that would show the required amount... it would have to be a lump sum transferred to this account anyway! A friend of us landed to Canada 6 months ago with the same status, and he told us that they did not ask anything about the funds at the airport... anyway we have to prepared that they may ask.
We have also been considering to land before the visa expires in May, stay there like 2 weeks to sort out schools etc. My husband would stay in Canada while we come back here. This way he could just stay or rent one room and look for work, when everything is sorted we would all move permanently. I just hope there will be no problems with this?

Can't wait for the big move!


----------



## Sam-in-Okotoks (Jan 18, 2009)

inkerika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our move to Canada is getting closer and closer... we have nothing ready yet, no job, no house etc.
> So my question is: How easy is it to rent a house/apartment after landing if you don't have a job? Living in a hostel would be too pricy as you can never predict how long it will take to find employment. We are a family of 5, so would prefer a house.
> ...


I have helped a number of people find rental properties and only a few landlords have asked about employment. If you are considering a 6 month rental term, proving you have enough money for the 6 months is often enough. You will have to give the landlord a security deposit, this is normally one months rents. It is not allowed to be more than one months rent and has to be returned to you within 10 days of vacating the property.

With regards to bank account, I can put you in touch with a contact at TD Canada Trust in Calgary and they will open the account before you arrive. You do not need a job to open the account.

Bank statements are fine for proof of funds.

Hope this helps
Sam


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

inkerika said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Our move to Canada is getting closer and closer... we have nothing ready yet, no job, no house etc.
> So my question is: How easy is it to rent a house/apartment after landing if you don't have a job? Living in a hostel would be too pricy as you can never predict how long it will take to find employment. We are a family of 5, so would prefer a house.
> ...


when are you moving? we are hoping march, april. we are in similar situation although we will be staying at father in laws but no jobs etc!!daunting but exciting!!...good luck to you.


----------



## inkerika (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Sam! Your post was very helpfull!


We are going end of March... the way things are now we may have to come back here for a while and then finally move before the new school term in Sep.
So much to do and so little time! Good luck to you too! 

It is not going to be easy, but after waiting for our visas for 5 years and knowing that this is something we really want, it is worth it!


----------



## Sam-in-Okotoks (Jan 18, 2009)

inkerika said:


> Thanks Sam! Your post was very helpfull!
> 
> 
> We are going end of March... the way things are now we may have to come back here for a while and then finally move before the new school term in Sep.
> ...


If you have kids remember to bring a sample of their work for the new school. It doesn't have to be much but the schools do like to have a look at what your child has been doing. Another important thing to remember is a copy of your child's vaccinations for the school. Many of the schools need to know what your child has had and will ask for this.

5 years is a long wait, we waited 3 years and that seemed like a lifetime. Anyway you have your Visa's and now the fun starts. We moved here in June 2007 and the kids had a great summer before starting school in September.

If you have time it would be great to meet you during your research trip

Sam


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello, i know how you feel! We are moving to Toronto the end of march, it looks like my husband is going to have to go first to find a job, unless a miricle happens! while me and the children wait in Wales, we are hoping it wont be longer than a month, but you never know!
Also staying at my parents house untill we go! 
It is not easy hey, but im so glad to hear that we are not the only ones, I do believe it will all be worth it , evan though march is not coming quick enough because we just want to be settled again, at the same time my husband has not got a job over there yet, so as march approaches the nerves are setting in! so just to say your not the only family on this bit of a bumpy journey moving to Canada, Good luck guys and not long now!


----------



## lorgnette99 (Apr 3, 2012)

*ok*

At the Immigration point, they do not ask about showing funds as these are all handled during application stage. Officers are friendly welcoming new PR.

Banks: you can open an account without jobs -just show PR card or document while card is enroute to your *address

*Address: Have a residential address ready 

Apartment: a PR card will suffice

Job: Depends on referrals 1st choice. Some ads and employers require Canadian experience although they might accept USA IT experience 

Canadian govt offers new immigrants a program in job finding- I recommend you register once you settle. It is free. Details normally available at libraries or cultural centers.

Recommend you have all docs ready scanned (saved on email)and printed hard copies, translated in English/French if necessary before arrival.


----------

